# Surgical shoe



## cpow (Jan 23, 2009)

We dispence surgical shoes in our office that are used after surgery or worn after podiatric procedures. There are 2 HCPCS codes L3260 and A9270 for surgical shoes. Can anyone explain the difference between the two?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 23, 2009)

According to the 2009 HCPCS A9270 is a non-covered item or service listed under the heading of Administrative, Miscellaneous & Investigative.

L3260 is a surgical boot/shoe.  This is the one we use for Ortho and Podiatry.


----------

